# Excited but yet a little discouraged



## Hopefulmedtech (24 Jul 2009)

I'll try and make it short. I first applied in 2003, but I asked for my file to be closed due to a death in the family. Since then I have completed the Pre-service Fire course, was married and worked many different jobs. Then in April 2009 I noticed that Med Tech opened and was very interested in that career choice. Having suffered a recent layoff due to this horrible economy, my wife and I decided it would be a great opportunity to pursue. I applied and was told that I would need to complete my high school biology. So a month and a half later I turned in my transcript for grade 12 bio and the process started again. Now I am waiting for a waiver to come back to let me know if I have to rewrite the CFAT which I first wrote in 2003. My references have been called and they are waiting for my CNRC to come back. I have my medical booked for July 30th and then it is only the interview left. The discouraging part of this whole process is that I worked my butt off to complete the required grade 12 biology as fast as I could and now it's sit wait time. I have no problem rewriting the CFAT, but the recruiters are adamant about getting a waiver. Good Luck to everyone and hopefully I will get to meet some of you people soon.


----------



## EPF (24 Jul 2009)

I understand your frustration, but from my cadet experience and from what my brother (doing his MOC training in the Navy) and my childhood friend (Log O in the Army) have told me, "hurry up and wait" is the one of the CF's unofficial motto.  :nod: We all have to deal with that during our application, and we all have to get used to it!

Good luck!


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (24 Jul 2009)

It's understandable that there is always going to be a waiting period for paperwork to be completed. The feeling of being almost there ( end of the application process )
is killing me though, I am ready to open a new chapter in life but I can't turn the page.


----------



## grimborn (24 Jul 2009)

Hope I know how you feel kind of. I applied pretty much a year and a half ago. I live about 3 hours away from the closest recruiting center. I have gone through over 3 different people handling my application and now 2 days ago I found out the person doing my enrollment left the recruiting center and my file was split between two new people. Every time I was about to say oh well and just move on thinking for some reason I didn't get it because they forgot about me or I wasn't qualified I would either call them up or get a call with in that week. As you can tell this taking a year and half I had to wait lots. But I am glad I did because now I am doing my enrollment in less then a month and then I am off to BMOQ for September.

I have to admit that when I first applied I figured this was just another option I could try out after being laid off a few times in a row. I had no idea what I wanted to do or what I wanted to be. But I figured why not try it out because I knew I wanted an education in something just not sure what. But as the time has passed and I continue to look more into everything I feel more and more like this is for me after everything I have gone through. I figure if I have made it this far and it's going to happen after I applied for a trade with no education and I was told their was only 1 position open currently for that spot but I tried for it anyways and sure enough I got it.

The point of my story is that their can be lots of waiting. But sometimes good things come from waiting so I wish the best but patience is important. I just hope you don't have to wait as long as I did.


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (26 Jul 2009)

Thanks Grimborn. I am trying my hardest to be patient throughout this long and agonizing process. I put no blame on anyone, the recruiters at CFRC Windsor have been great and they are trying to help me get this moving as fast as they can as well. My best friend just accepted MARS officer and he starts Sept 07. I guess I was just hoping to be there at the same time for a little moral support through BMQ.


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (20 Aug 2009)

Just a quick update. I have received my waiver and everything is a go. I had my interview on Tuesday, it went great and now it is time to sit and wait for the call to go to basic hopefully. ;


----------



## FishOuttaWater (20 Aug 2009)

Congrats and good luck recruit!


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks. I am ready to give it my all.


----------



## chrome1967 (21 Aug 2009)

Hopefulmedtech said:
			
		

> Just a quick update. I have received my waiver and everything is a go. I had my interview on Tuesday, it went great and now it is time to sit and wait for the call to go to basic hopefully. ;



Congratulations! Best of luck to you. Go get 'em!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (21 Aug 2009)

Thanks to everyone here at Army.ca. What a great way to get support and information throughout the whole recruiting process.


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story, Hopeful! Good luck.


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (4 Sep 2009)

I am getting closer. I was deemed medically fit today but there was a problem with the CNRC, it came back with a hit on it. I know the reason was because of a credit card that I was late paying a few years back but it is all paid off now and I have my credit report to back it up. The PO I was talking to said I had to wait until Tuesday to find out for sure due to the clerk being on holidays. So hopefully I will know if I was accepted or not next week. I will have to enjoy this great weekend and get back to it on Tuesday. Have a great weekend everyone. ;D


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (8 Sep 2009)

Went to the CFRC today and brought with me my credit report that stated everything was cleared up in 2004. I was then told that was merit listed and I should expect a phone call soon. I can see the bright light at the end of the tunnel now.


----------



## chrome1967 (8 Sep 2009)

That's great news Hfm! Let us know when you get the big call.

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2009)

That bright light at the end of the tunnel is sometimes a train.   ;D


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (22 Sep 2009)

I accepted my offer today. I leave October 11 for BMQ. Thanks to everyone on here for the advice What a great site for information. Good luck to everyone.

Thanks 

Ryan


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Sep 2009)

Hopefulmedtech said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone on here for the advice What a great site for information.



I always find it amazing how those who are willing to listen/read [like Hopefulmedtech] are almost unanimous in that feeling and yet we still get the morons that come on here, won't listen, won't read, and won't accept the fact that military life isn't like Burger King. [you DON'T always get it your way]

Good luck,.... and if/when possible don't forget Mike foots the bills here out of pocket so there is always a subscription or swag to be bought to help keep the lights on.


----------

